# Waste Not, Want Not



## dannymac (Feb 21, 2010)

Not sure if i'm asking this in the right section but here goes

What does everyone do with thier sawdust? I generate a fair amount of it and hate to see it go to waste. It must be good for something?


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

Fire starter pellets, mix with sand and soil for grass seeding and composed fertilizer.


----------



## jcsterling (Aug 1, 2008)

if you have any farms nearby you can give it to the farmers for cattle bedding.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

I just empty the bag and scatter the sawdust and chips in my woods around my house… I have plenty of woods and plenty of sawdust, so it really makes the weeds grow…...lol. But DON"T EVER put sawdust and chips in a flower bed or garden….. it will burn it up… too hot for the flowers…. the deer don't like it either.


----------



## Bill729 (Dec 18, 2009)

Just keep in mind that "sawdust" from plywood, MDF, and other man-made materials has a lot of nasty junk in it. I definitely wouldn't burn any of that, or use it around pets, for instance.


----------



## Hopdevil (Dec 13, 2009)

It goes in our compost pile with all the kitchen 'goodies'


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

This year I have been covering the mud in our backyard with it. I also compost some, and mulch with some. Don't ever mulch with walnut dust/shavings though, it will kill everything green.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

I use it as free mulch and spread it over our and the neighbor's landscaping/garden.


----------



## Brian024 (Feb 2, 2009)

Mostly it gets used for heating, I usually sort out plywood, mdf incase "wood" saw dust is going to be used for gardens. Walnut I sort out to because I have heard it can be harmful to plants and animals.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

I give my bags and bags of sawdust and shavings to a farmer who uses it in the stalls .


----------



## rhett (May 11, 2008)




----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I dump it in the compost or use it for fire starters.


----------



## kosta (Mar 20, 2009)

I just throw it in the trash


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

Since it is usually windy in West Texas--Hmmmmmmm, draw your own conclusions.

Seriously, we give it to horse people for their stalls. Typically we produce a 5'x8'x6' inclosed trailer load every week.


----------



## dannymac (Feb 21, 2010)

Dam kent that be alot of sawdust. An hey i be a city boy so i guess it's the compost heap for me.

Thankyou one an all for your replies


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

I put it in my garden paths. But not in the compost. That's the last thing you want to do with with saw dust or wood shavings. I guess you could put it in a pile by itself and let it compost.


----------



## Mogebier (Feb 4, 2010)

I just dump it out in the back yard  Most of the back yard is clover anyway, so if it kills it, more the better.


----------

